# Floppy cube @ Tribox?



## Pietersmieters (Mar 16, 2009)

You guys might be interested in this: I stumbled upon this

Pre-order for the Floppy cube (1000yen)
http://tribox.cart.fc2.com/?sort=&ca=1&word=&page=3


----------



## SlapShot (Mar 17, 2009)

You can also pre-order on Ebay. I saw that several sellers have pre-orders set up.


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Mar 17, 2009)

What exactly is it?


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 17, 2009)

3x1x3? (message too short)


----------



## soccerking813 (Mar 17, 2009)

That actually looks pretty cool.


----------



## hippofluff (Mar 17, 2009)

has anyone used this item? if so a review would be nice


----------



## soccerking813 (Mar 17, 2009)

I have been thinking about this a little, and I thought of some interesting thing:\
To get the cross, the most required moves would be 4, because the cross pieces can not be switched with eachother, only flipped the wrong way.
It is not like the top layer of a 3x3x3 cube, because if you do an R turn, the UR corner is not hidden.
This is what I see the puzzle being like, but it could be different from what I imagine. maybe it is not always in the rectangular shape, but can change shapes, by doing a quarter R turn and a quarter F turn.
Just some thoughts.


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Mar 17, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> 3x1x3? (message too short)



Ok, I was just making sure it was a *functional* puzzle. The "floppy" part kind of threw me off making me think it was going to be flimsy. Kind of like the Yoshimoto cube.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQtbcgBWobA


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 17, 2009)

Is there a video anywhere of a real floppy cube in action? There are 3x3x1's on YouTube, but the only ones I saw were either not really floppy cubes (some edges glued to corners) or else done with magnets. I'd like to see a real one in action.


----------



## soccerking813 (Mar 17, 2009)

It is on pre-order so I don't think there are any yet.


----------



## flee135 (Mar 17, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Is there a video anywhere of a real floppy cube in action? There are 3x3x1's on YouTube, but the only ones I saw were either not really floppy cubes (some edges glued to corners) or else done with magnets. I'd like to see a real one in action.



I don't know of any videos, but this is probably the best you'll be able to find.
http://puzzle3d.hp.infoseek.co.jp/FC_variations.html



soccerking813 said:


> maybe it is not always in the rectangular shape, but can change shapes, by doing a quarter R turn and a quarter F turn.
> Just some thoughts.



It doesn't change shape


----------



## (X) (Mar 17, 2009)

flee135 said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a video anywhere of a real floppy cube in action? There are 3x3x1's on YouTube, but the only ones I saw were either not really floppy cubes (some edges glued to corners) or else done with magnets. I'd like to see a real one in action.
> ...



Sure about that? In that case it really isn't THAT special, it would've been cool if you could've done F B U, assuming the front face turns around the FUD edge


----------



## Ellis (Mar 17, 2009)

(X) said:


> it would've been cool if you could've done F B U, assuming the front face turns around the FUD edge


Is the FUD edge different from just the F edge? There are only 4 edges. Sure, it will kind of temporarily change shapes if you do quarter turns, but what would you be able to do from there that would further change the shape? Twist a corner?


----------



## Unknown.soul (Mar 17, 2009)

It cannot change shape, it's physically impossible. Only the Windmill variation can to a small extent.


----------



## (X) (Mar 17, 2009)

Ellis said:


> (X) said:
> 
> 
> > it would've been cool if you could've done F B U, assuming the front face turns around the FUD edge
> ...


For example, and yes I could just have said F edge


----------



## soccerking813 (Mar 17, 2009)

The algorithms for this will be few and simple I think. But different from the 3x3x3 algs.


----------



## Cheese_Board (Mar 18, 2009)

I simulated a 3x3x1 on my 3x3x3. It's very easy. I learned to do it blindfolded in about 5 minutes or so.


----------



## byu (Apr 12, 2009)

Cheese_Board said:


> I simulated a 3x3x1 on my 3x3x3. It's very easy. I learned to do it blindfolded in about 5 minutes or so.



Such a good idea. I did an average of 5, 3x3x1 simulation on 3x3 BLD.

7.06, 7.90, (10.40), (3.97), 5.47 = 6.81

Not bad I guess, I know I could be faster though.


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 12, 2009)

That doesn't exactly work though. Because you on a 3x3, you can take one of the edges and "hide" it in the bottom layer. On the 3x3x1 you can't do that. And on a 3x3x3, you can make the edges change place. But on the 3x3x1 each edge stays in its position, but can be disoriented. The corners are the only ones that can change place, and they change by swapping 2 at a time and flipping an edge, which is impossible to do on a 3x3x3.


----------



## byu (Apr 12, 2009)

No, it works. Restrict moves to L2 R2 F2 and B2


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 12, 2009)

Oh ya. *face palm*


----------



## puzzlemaster (Apr 12, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> Oh ya. *face palm*



lol dude addition to your signature: those who can't teach, teach gym.


----------

